# Diet plan to gain face mass in case of sunken cheeks



## vot (Dec 29, 2007)

My basic objective is to find out what should I eat or what should be my diet plan in order to gain some facial mass , I know one gain the weight over all but in my case iam looking for some help on this. My details are here.

Iam a male , 28 years old , weight 62 KG , Height 5 ft 7 inches , having a skinny body & face is some what having sunken cheeks. I have never done smoking but have some Beer involvement not wines or hard drinks. My objective is to gain mass on my face , I have gone through a proper medical check & everything came out good. 
A doctor gave me Orabolin, Anabol , Katmil to have it every night before sleepying in order to gain over all weight. I used it upto 5days and had a mass gain only on my stomach side, I stopped having it as it was having no effect on my face mass. 
Recenly I have started doing weight training like a week ago & have been taking Whey Protein of GNC.


----------



## XFatMan (Dec 29, 2007)

136.4 lbs / 62 Kg at 5'7''? Boy are you skinny! How many calories are you eating? According to your weight, something like 2300 calories per day would be good starting point. Forget the supplements. Eat, eat, and then eat a bit more.


----------



## vot (Dec 29, 2007)

But is there any specific thing that i must eat in order to gain mass faster anything specific specially is there any thing which can help in gaining mass on face ?


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 29, 2007)

you have to gain weight all over your body.  no food only puts fat on your face

just eat, eat, eat


----------



## XFatMan (Dec 30, 2007)

The same way that you cannot spot reduce body fat, you cannot add it in certain areas. Your problem is overall weight. I guarantee if you gain 20 lbs, your face will look healthier.


----------



## gaurav arora (Mar 5, 2011)

.





vot said:


> My basic objective is to find out what should I eat or what should be my diet plan in order to gain some facial mass , I know one gain the weight over all but in my case iam looking for some help on this. My details are here.
> 
> Iam a male , 28 years old , weight 62 KG , Height 5 ft 7 inches , having a skinny body & face is some what having sunken cheeks. I have never done smoking but have some Beer involvement not wines or hard drinks. My objective is to gain mass on my face , I have gone through a proper medical check & everything came out good.
> A doctor gave me Orabolin, Anabol , Katmil to have it every night before sleepying in order to gain over all weight. I used it upto 5days and had a mass gain only on my stomach side, I stopped having it as it was having no effect on my face mass.
> Recenly I have started doing weight training like a week ago & have been taking Whey Protein of GNC.


----------



## patricio (Mar 5, 2011)

Part of the fat that fills the cheeks is called "brown fat". It's the bodie's last reservoire of energy, and you usually see it gone in patients with caquexia (extreme weight loss due to illness). However, it is also absent in skinny but otherwise healthy people. Gaining weight is all you need to fill those cheeks!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like you need a prescription for a half gallon of chocolate milk a day, eat 4 meals and drink milk in between those meals and work hard in the gym and you'll gain weight.


----------

